# Won't start: makes high pitched noise, will turn over



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

Please correct title: It WILL turn over


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Husker Country Doc said:


> The starter would also not disengage, when the key sprang back to on position, vs start position.


Unless the diesel is completely different, the start process is computer-controlled. You don't have to hold the key to the start position. Since the engine had not started, the computer was keeping the starter on when you switched back to run.

Two weeks at the dealer? I think this is a job for Patty. I don't think the dealer is using/getting the resources they have available to them. It's possible there's no compression, but I think it's more likely the starter mechanism has failed. The quick test there would be to see if the belt spins while the engine cranks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Updated title per request. This type of thing has not been reported before. Good luck and Please keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

Now 3 full weeks sat dealer...no update...?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Husker Country Doc said:


> Now 3 full weeks sat dealer...no update...


Private message our Chevy Customer Care account with your name, contact information, VIN, and dealership.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sound slike you might have a crappy dealer. What does "no update" mean? Is it a "We've been running diagnostics on the car for 3 weeks and still haven't gotten to the bottom of it" or "We have been letting the car sit because we suck"?


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I agree with diesel. They should have some idea of what is going on with your car by now. Sounds to me like they are just sitting on it.


----------



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

OK. I am unable to view my thread, but the cause pertains to this topic, so i will post it here.

My 2015 Cruze would not start 3 weeks ago. Called the dealership, and they took it in.

Long story short, they said my Timing belt tensioner did not hold proper tension. Belt jumped a notch or two. The Valves in the head hit the top of pistons. They will order the last cylinder head in the nation on Monday Morning.

It's been at the dealership for three weeks. Thank God it's still under warranty. 

I've got 22K mi on it in 7 mos. Interstate driving. Gets serviced about monthly at that rate.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Husker Country Doc said:


> OK. I am unable to view my thread, but the cause pertains to this topic, so i will post it here.
> 
> My 2015 Cruze would not start 3 weeks ago. Called the dealership, and they took it in.
> 
> ...


A problem started yesterday with the database freezing out a number of threads. Once corrected we'll move your post back to its proper thread. 

Sorry to hear about your cylinder head. Praise Allah for the warranty coverage.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Husker Country Doc said:


> OK. I am unable to view my thread, but the cause pertains to this topic, so i will post it here.
> 
> My 2015 Cruze would not start 3 weeks ago. Called the dealership, and they took it in.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your car, those cylinder head are quite expensive. Hope they gave you a loaner. Keep us posted and hope it all gets done very soon.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Husker Country Doc said:


> OK. I am unable to view my thread, but the cause pertains to this topic, so i will post it here.
> 
> My 2015 Cruze would not start 3 weeks ago. Called the dealership, and they took it in.
> 
> ...


Kind of verifies the diesel is an interference engine, what about the pistons those valves hit?

Back in the 80's, Honda dealers were insisting on replacing the water pump,and some even on replacing the alternator as well running up the bill to around 1,200 bucks for the poor sucker. Tensioner sheave was good, just popped in a new bearing, water pumps were free of problems for well over 200K miles, and those Nippondenser alternators, could replace the brushes without even removing the alternator.

So could do the entire job for about 20 bucks with a new belt, bearing, and brushes. None of this is tax deductible, an if put on your CC, can cost three times as much.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Now 3 full weeks sat dealer...no update...?




Hey there, 

This is definitely not something we want to hear! If you need any additional assistance, please let us know in a private message. We would be happy to investigate this further. Looking forward to your updates and response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

my Timing belt tensioner did not hold proper tension. Belt jumped a notch or two. The Valves in the head hit the top of pistons.


----------



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

....and I can once again view my own thread.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Husker Country Doc said:


> ....and I can once again view my own thread.


Your post from the other day, and those related to it, have been moved here where you had intended for them to be.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Husker Country Doc said:


> my Timing belt tensioner did not hold proper tension. Belt jumped a notch or two. The Valves in the head hit the top of pistons.


Ouch. Well, at least that's the right direction toward getting it fixed.


----------



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

Well, dealership had no luck getting the only head available in the US last week, so I'm getting a new engine this week.

Kind of a bummer deal. Wouldn't expect that to be a problem for Cruzes or Chevy's, in general. They are making it right. It's under warranty.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Husker Country Doc said:


> Well, dealership had no luck getting the only head available in the US last week, so I'm getting a new engine this week.
> 
> Kind of a bummer deal. Wouldn't expect that to be a problem for Cruzes or Chevy's, in general. They are making it right. It's under warranty.


Aside from the time and hassle of being without your personal car, I'd say this is going to work out very well for you. A new engine is much better than one with a replaced head!!! Parts fail from time to time. Glad to hear GM is standing behind it and taking care of you!!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, that's major surgery!


----------



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

Update:

They did not replace the entire engine. They took the head off the new engine, and put it on my engine. They plan on returning the remainder of the new engine, and getting reimbursed. :uhh: mmmmkay.

Got the car back last Friday, everything seemed fine. Sunday night, it started running real rough:






I took it back to dealership, and I'm officially peeved.

Same problem as before. Timing belt slipped a notch.


----------



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

:sad010:


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

OUCH!!! Out of curiosity, did they address the timing belt tensioner or just replace the head?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Husker Country Doc said:


> Update:
> 
> They did not replace the entire engine. They took the head off the new engine, and put it on my engine. They plan on returning the remainder of the new engine, and getting reimbursed. :uhh: mmmmkay.
> 
> ...


sounds like a dealer that should know better. I would demand a new engine and wouldn't be satisfied until they fix it properly. What a bunch of *hit.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow that sucks. it sounds like they are trying... but not executing very well. Good luck in the resolution!


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Sounds like something in the bottom end is causing the problem. They fixed the result of the timing belt system failing. Did they figure out what caused it to jump a tooth?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Husker Country Doc said:


> Update:
> 
> They did not replace the entire engine. They took the head off the new engine, and put it on my engine. They plan on returning the remainder of the new engine, and getting reimbursed. :uhh: mmmmkay.
> 
> ...


So three(3) years now without a peep. What happened to the engine?


----------



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

I didnt come back here and cry about it. I worked with the dealership, and issues finally got ironed out. 

However, my car was at the dealership on a weekly basis for a long time (2-3 mos), and I had CEL's going off 12-15X. 

NOt sure what it took for them to finally resolve issues, but CEL generally involved emissions.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Husker Country Doc said:


> I didnt come back here and cry about it. I worked with the dealership, and issues finally got ironed out.
> 
> However, my car was at the dealership on a weekly basis for a long time (2-3 mos), and I had CEL's going off 12-15X.
> 
> NOt sure what it took for them to finally resolve issues, but CEL generally involved emissions.


Good to hear that things worked out. I also had CEL issues and worked with my dealership also. Also never cried about it because I knew that I was at risk going into a first gen engine. Always had a loaner for me, AND I never got angry with them because they were trying to resolve it. Haven't had a CEL in at least 50K Miles. I am pondering doing the Trifecta tune to smooth out the acceleration.


----------

